# DIY best insecticide for Culex and Aedes mosquitos



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_92460-1643-MODU1_1z0wgfw__?productId=3047384&pl=1


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks. Bacillus Thurengiensis Israelensis. I have used that before on flowers, at least the BT part.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

They are different. BT and BTI. Interesting.


----------

